# The Oomph!



## froggystyle

Did anyone else have a look at the Oomph at Cup North?

https://the-oomph.com/

I signed up for the Kickstarter launch party, got tickets through this morning, its on the 27th in Manchester, gonna use it as an excuse for a weekend in Manchester!

Its a device that is very much like the impress coffee maker, but they claim to be able to do more including pressure profiling!

Be interesting to an actual one in action on the 27th as they didn't have working ones at Cup North.


----------



## NickdeBug

I've given up on portable solutions.

They always seemed to be more trouble than they are worth and typically involve having to lug around hot water etc. separately.

We are never that far from a coffee shop these days. Much easier.


----------



## aaroncornish

I had a chat with the guys. Looked very interesting, and not a silly price point (£35)

Aaron


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Unless im not looking correctly I dont see much when i click the link, just some beans and a brick wall.


----------



## froggystyle

Yeah you have to wait till the kickstarter launch on Friday to actually see the product.


----------



## GCGlasgow

I signed up from the ad on here, but as jumbo ratty said not much to be found on their website. Not going to the launch but would be nice to see some pics, always interested in portable options.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

I cant imagine it will be much different to the Handpresso


----------



## GCGlasgow

It's cheaper.


----------



## froggystyle

And very different!


----------



## Dylan

'The Oomph!' Is a terrible name for a product if ya ask me, hopefully the actual item will inspire a little more confidence.


----------



## h1udd

NickdeBug said:


> I've given up on portable solutions..


This !!!!

nothing is really portable when it comes to "good" espresso .. Trying to keep water at a decent temperature, carrying s grinder, beans, hand held machine, decent cup.

and you are still limited to what you can make

its easier to take a la pavoni europiccola ... That solves the heat issue, the decent constant pressure issue and you can even steam milk


----------



## GCGlasgow

Some people just not feeling The Oomph!


----------



## Rhys

Saw it at Cup North, but to many folks huddled round it for me to see anything properly. Wandered off...


----------



## Dylan

h1udd said:


> its easier to take a la pavoni europiccola ... That solves the heat issue, the decent constant pressure issue and you can even steam milk


Haha, I think you are playing a bit fast and loose with the word easy there!

Rosco Air Espresso is a good portable solution.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Unless im not looking correctly I dont see much when i click the link, just some beans and a brick wall.





froggystyle said:


> Yeah you have to wait till the kickstarter launch on Friday to actually see the product.


Still cant see it, just the same beans and wall.


----------



## froggystyle

Sorry, its Friday 27th


----------



## DavecUK

Dylan said:


> 'The Oomph!' Is a terrible name for a product if ya ask me, hopefully the actual item will inspire a little more confidence.


I agree...in fact just off to do an Oomph now.


----------



## froggystyle

At your age!!!


----------



## Rhys

DavecUK said:


> I agree...in fact just off to do an Oomph now.





froggystyle said:


> At your age!!!


Could be worse, could be off to do an Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggg!!


----------



## DavecUK

Rhys said:


> Could be worse, could be off to do an Nnnnnnnnnnnnnnngggg!!


Ah reminds me of this song...


----------



## Glenn

I had a look at the Oomph and at the price will be a good device for the price point.

Most details will be released after 27th Nov - due to patent applications and copyright fears ahead of launch


----------



## grumpydaddy

So, now that the pics are up on Kickstarter, Whaddaya think

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...il&utm_term=0_43b04e3b29-62c7ee485e-164783461


----------



## froggystyle

Here at the launch party!


----------



## Daren

froggystyle said:


> Here at the launch party!


Are they flogging them there frogster?


----------



## froggystyle

Nope. Not going to be seeing the finished article till next year, April by the looks of it.

I'll update the thread tomorrow, just on the tram heading into the city, brewdog time!!!


----------



## Daren

froggystyle said:


> Nope. Not going to be seeing the finished article till next year, April by the looks of it.
> 
> I'll update the thread tomorrow, just on the tram heading into the city, brewdog time!!!


Enjoy the brewdog. I've just taken a punt on Kickstarter. Anyone else giving it a go??


----------



## coffeechap

Yep I have signed up


----------



## froggystyle

I signed up at the party.


----------



## Glenn

Yes, worth a shot at the price.


----------



## Jon

That bit about the coffee at home not being as good as my local coffee shop was wrong. I'm not bigging myself up either.


----------



## froggystyle

Ok, so on the night there was no finished product, just the prototype, this is down to patent pending still on some parts i believe.

A fella called Jonny England was there showing us how it worked, believe he is a WBC champion? Was brewing some mexican beans in the oomph and handing out samples, coffee was ok, nice and balanced but not really setting my taste buds on fire, never had mexican beans before so no idea how they should taste.

You can see how the device works on the kickstarter website.

Had a chat to Matthew about it and you clearly see he is passionate about this device, which you would expect after putting 6 years into a project, he is a little concerned about the lovely Chinese people ripping it off, look at the airpress which you can pick up easily on the web.

I have a couple of very small concerns, but i shall wait till the first production ones are sent out, of course this will only happen if the target is met.

In short, i think it has the potential to be a good product but for the office or making a brew just before you step out the door.

I would recommend making a pledge, at the price and if it does hit target you get a product for under £40 delivered.


----------



## aaroncornish

Backed!

Where did you for dinner in the end Froggy


----------



## froggystyle

Went to the bbq place you suggested, but got there to late so ended up at some place called crazy pedros part time pizza parlour.


----------



## Dylan

Oddly, the pledge amounts are the same as the RRP on the kickstarter.


----------



## DavecUK

Looks like a complicated carafe to me?


----------



## dillonmr

saw it on kickstarter, liked it but hate the name. Wonder though if the likes of the travel espro is a simpler better solution?


----------



## Rob1

I don't really get what I'm looking at. He goes on about what espresso machines do to make espresso and then makes a brew from a fancy press pot. I don't see what espresso has to do with anything. What does the turbine that allows for 'a range of grind sizes' do, and why is it necessary in a press pot?

He says you can use it anywhere, but I guess you need a supply of 90c-95c hot water with you, so what's he talking about when he says you can use it on the tram? And how can he claim that an espresso machine prepares coffee perfectly through preparation, and flow rate, pressure etc, but miss out the issue of temperature stability entirely? To claim that his plastic device prepares coffee perfectly because it does some of the things an espresso machine does is absurd. Aren't the grinds in contact with the water after the plunger is pressed all the way down, so how can this device prevent over extraction? And isn't pressure dependent upon how hard the user is pressing? Talking about brewed coffee from drippers and syphons would have been more appropriate than espresso machines.

Kind of ignores the issue of people using stale beans too.

Edit:

I guess I should add, just for context, I don't really see the point in any of these kinds of devices for day to day use. This might do what the others do really well, but I don't see why you can't just fill an immersion dripper, brew straight into a thermos or travel mug, and run off. If you're keeping good beans and a grinder at work surely you can keep a clever dripper too.


----------



## atebillion

I have to admit this device does look really promising, I've just backed them and they have already sent me offers and have let me know I am now getting a free bag of coffee! Nice little bonus


----------



## froggystyle

Target hit!


----------



## GCGlasgow

I got an e-mail today saying they were at 96% of target...and would I want to back it.


----------



## risky

Rob1 said:


> I guess I should add, just for context, I don't really see the point in any of these kinds of devices for day to day use. This might do what the others do really well, but I don't see why you can't just fill an immersion dripper, brew straight into a thermos or travel mug, and run off. If you're keeping good beans and a grinder at work surely you can keep a clever dripper too.


Couldn't agree more. His claim about using it on the tram is obviously total nonsense, where is the hot water coming from?

From what I can gather on the website, it just seems like some kind of aeropress that basically agitates when you press it down?

However they talk the big game about extraction so it will be interesting to see when people get their hands on one and refract some coffee if it lives up to the hype.


----------



## froggystyle

The ukbc dude who was at the launch claimed tds over 25 was easily achievable....


----------



## Mrboots2u

froggystyle said:


> The ukbc dude who was at the launch claimed tds over 25 was easily achievable....


Tds ? That would be too strong to drink ???

Extraction yield possibly ?


----------



## froggystyle

Yep got me TDS and EY mixed up...


----------



## jonbutler88

This might be interesting for people who want better coffee at work (and don't want to be "that guy" with the aeropress / coffee penis pump at his desk)... But am I missing something here? I don't see how this can be much different to a travel cafetiere with a spout to drink from, which certainly isn't a new idea.

I came close to buying a Cafflano before I read about the very poor grind consistency, I can't help but admire how compact it is given its functionality.


----------



## Yofal

Getting excited to receive the Oomph! Can't help thinking it will be at the back of the cupboard within 3 weeks and will be back with the aeropress. Anyone else just bought it as they buy every coffee gadget going or do you think this could be the beez knees


----------



## froggystyle

I think it will have its place in the market, not sure where that is yet, and not sure if it will end up in the back of my cupboard either, i am looking forward to getting my hands on it though and having a play as i like the idea of just chucking everything in and pushing and then jumping in the car with it.


----------



## Jason1wood

This would be great for me as I'm out and about all day on building sites.

It'll save the hassle of keep forgetting the aeropress and having to have granulated coffee!!!!


----------



## Yofal

I think that's why I bought the impress coffee Brewer to bridge the gap between rushing a coffee before school run and making the coffee first then pouring it into something else..


----------



## froggystyle

@Jason1wood

They are taking pre orders for them, if you get in now i think you get some free beans also...


----------



## Jason1wood

Will check them out.

Sounds like a cracking idea.


----------



## froggystyle

Seen it in action at the launch,your right it is a cracking idea, saves the faff you get with the areopress/v60/chemex... stick your grinds in, hot water and push, one full flask of coffee, then just rinse out when done, perfect for the car/train i reckon in the morning.

One think i am not sure about is the size, its very big!


----------



## Yofal

With this high pressure filter they are talking about, what will that do to the filter style coffee it will produce or will this allow for a smaller grind and espresso


----------



## CrazyH

I'm still not sure what this thing actually doing or why it needs to stir


----------



## froggystyle

Shipping end of this month! Looking forward to having a play.


----------



## Jason1wood

I'd like to see a few reviews when launched but think it would be ideal for me when I'm out on site.


----------



## aaroncornish

froggystyle said:


> Shipping end of this month! Looking forward to having a play.


I won't believe it until it's in my hand


----------



## froggystyle

Yeah its been delayed a fair bit, but they are still stating this date...


----------



## Jason1wood

Don't forget to do plenty info when it arrives


----------



## froggystyle

I'm crap at write ups, but more than willing to let someone borrow it to do one.


----------



## Jason1wood

froggystyle said:


> I'm crap at write ups, but more than willing to let someone borrow it to do one.


Haha me too, just tell me if you like it or not, that'll do me.


----------



## aaroncornish

Anyone got their Oomph yet? They have started shipping in the last few days


----------



## coffeechap

Yep I have


----------



## Daren

Not me ?


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> Yep I have


What's it like Dave? What do you think??


----------



## coffeechap

Won't know till I get back on Monday but will let everyone know my thoughts here


----------



## aaroncornish

So this box greeted me at work today


















Inside that, was a metal tin. Very nice presentation.










I really like the way the Oomph breaks down, will make it very easy to clean all of the parts, and gives users the chance to replace the filter. Cut to people using aeropress filters.










I had a very quick crack at a brew earlier. I worked out the max amount of water that the Oomph could comfortably contain, along with coffee to be about 470ml. Over that and it get's messy.

So I went with 25g of coffee ground in the Lido3 and 470ml of water just off the boil.

One thing that I am not sure about is that when you start pouring the water, it straight away starts to go through the coffee bed and up the other side of the chamber. So potentially this first lot of water is going to be under extracted as it has minimal contact with the coffee versus the rest of the water. That said, it is at it's hottest, and the coffee at it's most keen to let go of solids.

I stirred and left the coffee for a minute or so and then started to plunge.

The TDS of the final drink was 1.06% - seems a tad low?










The next challenge is what is this method, drip or immersion? Hard to distinguish, especially when that first bunch of water is factored in. I went with immersion for the customary Coffee Tools Screenshot.










All in all, I was pleasantly surprised. A very decent cup of coffee for little effort on my part. This brew was somewhere between Aeropress and V60. Not crystal clear and some light silt. Very tasty though.

Now I will hand over to an expert to do an actual review.


----------



## Daren

My Oomph also arrived today. It's quite hard to describe it really, it's a sort of aeropress travel cup combo thingymajig.

I've only tried one brew so far (is it a brew??). Same recipe as Aaron, I was going out so in a rush but was really happy with the result ?.

I bought it to use on my commute to work, so far it does what I need it to very well


----------



## Glenn

I'm hoping mine turns up soon... (was meant to be with me last week)


----------



## Missy

Looking at it dissembled the name oomph just seems even more unfortunate!!


----------



## aaroncornish

Anyone else tried it out yet


----------



## froggystyle

Not yet, will try a brew in the morning.

I've already spotted three things that I dont like, but ill reveal more when I've used it a few times.


----------



## fatboyslim

froggystyle said:


> Not yet, will try a brew in the morning.
> 
> I've already spotted three things that I dont like, but ill reveal more when I've used it a few times.


Bagsy first loan out if you decide upon that course of action


----------



## froggystyle

Not sure I would be willing to loan, this is something that I will be drinking from, imagine sharing a keep cup?


----------



## fatboyslim

froggystyle said:


> Not sure I would be willing to loan, this is something that I will be drinking from, imagine sharing a keep cup?


Ah I didn't realise you drank from it too. My mistake


----------



## aaroncornish

froggystyle said:


> Not yet, will try a brew in the morning.
> 
> I've already spotted three things that I dont like, but ill reveal more when I've used it a few times.


Let me know how you get on


----------



## froggystyle

Had a go this morning, didn't weigh as left the scales in the car, easy enough to use, did a full oomph.

Taste was ok, but I expect that to get better when actually weighing everything.

I really don't like the lid, its a bit tricky to screw on right, the locking pin things are not very good either, very hard to twist the last bit and get them locked in.

Can see it coming into it's own when getting up early and needing to take a brew with me, market mornings, keeps it warm for a good while.

Improvements, the lid, locking things and changing the filter so you can remove.

Price is ok for what it is though.


----------



## aaroncornish

Apparently the cover gets easier to push in over time.

Also, on a recent video, they reccomend waiting briefly after plunging before locking in, to allow pressure to subside a bit


----------



## Glenn

Royal Mail just delivered my Oomph to a neighbour - happy days


----------



## Jacko112

Just out of interest (and cos I'm bored at work) what's the main difference between this and the Cafflano that I've got - is there a real benefit to getting one?


----------



## Daren

froggystyle said:


> Improvements, the lid, locking things and changing the filter so you can remove.


I know what you mean about the lid being hard to screw on. It's probably only time before I cross thread it and turn it into a paper weight. The locking sip cover is a nice touch though.

Have a look at their YouTube channel, it tells you how to make it easier to lock. Seems like others have made similar observations.

The filter is removable? Give it a twist and it comes out


----------



## Glenn

I'll be putting this through its paces this weekend and will post a few thoughts as soon as I have made some good and some bad brews.

It turns out I ordered the black (I had forgotten which colour variant I had chosen)


----------



## aaroncornish

Glenn said:


> I'll be putting this through its paces this weekend and will post a few thoughts as soon as I have made some good and some bad brews.
> 
> It turns out I ordered the black (I had forgotten which colour variant I had chosen)


What did you think Glenn?


----------



## Glenn

First few brews have all been successful.

I've paired it with my Hario hand grinder and it's making its appearance at work tomorrow now that I'm comfortable that it's dialled in.

Very easy to use and clean.

Site owner - Coffee Forums UK


----------



## aaroncornish

Glenn said:


> First few brews have all been successful.
> 
> I've paired it with my Hario hand grinder and it's making its appearance at work tomorrow now that I'm comfortable that it's dialled in.
> 
> Very easy to use and clean.
> 
> Site owner - Coffee Forums UK


What recipe have you gone for? I have been using standard 55g/l

I am still not convinced that the first water added and then immediately passes through the filter with very minimal coffee contact is not perhaps compromising overall brew.

I tried it on the move yesterday and I have to say the weight when full of coffee is rather high which might make handling an issue for some

The brews are definitely pretty good though


----------



## MWJB

aaroncornish said:


> I am still not convinced that the first water added and then immediately passes through the filter with very minimal coffee contact is not perhaps compromising overall brew.


Don't you pour the brew water onto the grounds at the start? By the time you have all the water in the extraction is probably halfway through, so I don't see why this would be an issue more than say Aeropress/Clever?

What are silt levels like, compared to Aeropress/Espro press?


----------



## aaroncornish

Yes, pour the water on the coffee. The coffee floats to the top and the water goes through the impeller and into the 'finished coffee' chamber. So it never touches the coffee again. Aeropress gets a stir and the water is in the same chamber as the coffee m.


----------



## MWJB

So, why not give the Oomph a stir? It's still unlikely all the coffee is floating, some will have sunk during the pour.


----------



## Graeme

I have been giving my oomph a stir before plunging as suggested in one of the Oomph videos. The water that is poured in to start with immediately passes through a filter and is then separated from the grounds.


----------



## Graeme

Having said that, if you use the standard (rather than inverted) method with an AeroPress then exactly the same thing happens, so it's not specifically an Oomph problem.


----------



## Glenn

I have been giving it a stir before the final fill (after the bloom essentially).

Silt levels are pretty good on the grind I am using - which is a shade finer than I use in a cafetiere.


----------



## aaroncornish

I think the paper of the Aeropress seems to slow the water down much more than the metal filter in the oopmh.

I do stir it - but the water that bothers me has already moved into the second chamber so has no further contact with coffee


----------



## MWJB

aaroncornish said:


> I think the paper of the Aeropress seems to slow the water down much more than the metal filter in the oopmh.
> 
> I do stir it - but the water that bothers me has already moved into the second chamber so has no further contact with coffee


But it presumably meets up with the remainder of the brewed coffee in the second chamber, it'll only be an issue if it leads to an unusually low extraction/average strength.

Grind coarse enough & the water will just run through an Aeropress, metal filters usually choke more at grinds that work for paper. I guess you could do a 30s pre-wet, like in a drip brew, to prevent the grounds floating so much?


----------



## aaroncornish

A slightly odd video suggesting that to get the strength up to more acceptable levels you 're-brew' it a few times.

Obviously we know there is more to a good brew than TDS, no mention of extraction figures here.

Not quite as geeky as some of us here


----------



## MWJB

Well, coffee percolators that were popular here right up to the 1980's did this. It would be interesting to see whether the sweetness followed the numbers, it is just my opinion, but forcing coffee through the bed over & over will up the strength, but not necessarily result in a sweeter brew (compared to longer steep).

FWIW European optimum balance is 1.20% to 1.45% *at 18-22% extraction* - this is the more important bit, you could be above or below those strengths (at different brew ratios) but still at a tasty extraction.

From the EY figures you posted previously, your Oomph extracts coffee nominally for an immersion brewer. If you want to get stronger coffee quickly, use a bigger dose, 68g/L (maybe more) would be more typical for a fast immersion brew.


----------



## aaroncornish

MWJB said:


> Well, coffee percolators that were popular here right up to the 1980's did this. It would be interesting to see whether the sweetness followed the numbers, it is just my opinion, but forcing coffee through the bed over & over will up the strength, but not necessarily result in a sweeter brew (compared to longer steep).
> 
> FWIW European optimum balance is 1.20% to 1.45% *at 18-22% extraction* - this is the more important bit, you could be above or below those strengths (at different brew ratios) but still at a tasty extraction.
> 
> From the EY figures you posted previously, your Oomph extracts coffee nominally for an immersion brewer. If you want to get stronger coffee quickly, use a bigger dose, 68g/L (maybe more) would be more typical for a fast immersion brew.


Thanks MWJB

I will try updosing


----------



## Sparki

Only just found this thread, hopefully my oomph is coming tomorrow, what do you early adopters think? Still in use or left in the cupboard and back to aeropress? Ive been using an aeropress for years now in work and love the coffee it makes but I like this idea of a combined mug too especially seeing as I don't work in one place so have to carry everything with me.


----------



## MatthewBw

Mine goes in my campervan and is used regularly on the road and for days out. It produces consistent results for my limited experience and as above increasing the dose does give a stronger coffee. It packs away easy and is all in one. It also produces enough coffee for two which saw it replace the minipresso as my fav mobile coffee maker. Easy to clean too relatively speaking.

My gf used it at home too because she doesn't really know how to use my coffee machine consistently.


----------

